# How do Distressed Sightings Work



## Kelsie (Feb 1, 2006)

I do not understand the concept of "distressed sightings".  Any comments will be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## JLB (Feb 1, 2006)

As the person who originally suggested it I will say that the intention was to have a place where those who had an exchange they could not use could discretely let others know.  Last Minutre rentals being too public.  The idea being that as a members' only area honor among TUGgers would be important.

Carol C suggested a Sightings Board at the same time, a place where TUGgers could tell other TUGgers about especially nice weeks they saw available during searches.  Again, the honor among TUGgers and sharing amongst ourselves concept being important in that also.

So when the board opened the two ideas were combined.

Email me if you need more.


----------



## philemer (Feb 1, 2006)

Kelsie said:
			
		

> I do not understand the concept of "distressed sightings".  Any comments will be appreciated.  Thank you.



To flesh out the details a bit more--you have a confirmed exchange with RCI or II that you can't use so you advertise that fact on the Sightings/Distress forum. Hopefully someone will contact you. You then get a Guest Cert. in their name and they take your vacation. Later on they return the favor by getting an exchange that you want and they get a guest cert. with your name on it. Both parties are happy. I'm guessing this seldom happens though because people's schedules are so differnet. 

I also read on TUG, more than a year ago, that two people doing this were 'caught' by RCI and they nixed the deal (this was during the time that posters were talking about suspensions from RCI for renting out their exchanges). RCI didn't like it & I'm not sure exactly why. RCI obviously thought the participants were 'bending the rules'. 

Do you remember this incident Jim? Am I recounting it correctly? 


Phil


----------



## JLB (Feb 1, 2006)

Any open discussion of compensation beyond the exchange fee and guest certificate fee would be unwise.

IMHO, subscribers, unaware of the finer points and unknowledgeable of all the fine print in the Terms and Conditions can innocently violate this prohibition to the free and unfettered use of our timeshares.  The nuns had rulers for stuff like that.


----------

